# ECI Athens recruiting Text Translation Project Manager



## Dido (Oct 5, 2009)

Περισσότερες πληροφορίες για την εταιρεία και σχετικός σύνδεσμος εδώ.

ECI is one of the leading providers of multilanguage subtitling for broadcast and DVD in both the European and world markets. We also offer a variety of translation and other language-related services. Furthermore, the ECI Athens branch is an approved vendor for text translation services for the European Commission & the European Parliament. 
We require a Translation Project Manager to join our team in Athens in managing multi-language translation projects, mainly for the EU. 
The ideal candidate will have excellent command of English as well as a minimum of two years’ translation and project management experience. Experience in EU translation projects (or a stage) is also desirable. Experience in subtitling is an advantage. 
This is a challenging role involving the allocation of work to in-house and freelance translators, reviewing and monitoring their work and ensuring the timely delivery of projects to tight deadlines and a high standard of quality. 
Please email your CV and covering letter to [email protected] 
Please note that only successful applicants will be contacted.


----------



## SBE (Oct 5, 2009)

Dido said:


> Experience in EU translation projects (or a stage) is also desirable..



Να το και το σταζ...


----------



## Dido (Oct 28, 2009)

Η θέση καλύφθηκε. 
Ευχαριστώ.


----------

